# eBay starter buys



## 460 Delta

With my recent struggles with my suppliers, I’ve decided to use eBay whenever possible, this is 2, NEMA 1 and 1, NEMA 2 1/2 size combos. 
These are NOS and NIB also. 
A little shelf worn and 15 years old, but new nonetheless.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

When you get parts like that how do you warranty the stuff?


----------



## 460 Delta

I suppose you are rolling the dice so to speak. They are brand new in the box so I’m not too worried, although they are the old gray color, the new black parts will fit. For about $1500.00 shipping in for all three, it’s worth the risk. 
The new ones I got from my supplier a few weeks ago were almost that much each and were still assembled wrong with the door hinges bent. I think the build quality in Batavia was measurably better.


----------



## Cow

I've been buying used AB 509 starters lately from a surplus reseller. They throw new contacts in them, test 'em, and send them out the door. 

I've been using these used Nema starters where new isn't in the budget, used Nema in my opinion is better than new IEC or DP starters.

These AB's last forever....

Sometimes I forgot about Ebay too, I would have zero problem doing what you're doing. 

Of course, we still warranty them all the same. Used or new. The customer just saves a little money in the process and gets a better value.


----------



## 460 Delta

My personal preference would be AB first due to parts ease and CH, because of well, reasons I suppose. 
Siemens is getting my respect lately, but their enclosures are a bit lackluster. The Furnas labeled items that are gray are Siemens in disguise and largely go unnoticed and fairly cheap. The old green Furnas was decent also but I think Siemens has abandoned parts so beware. 
The bid competition had best not increase from you guys on future Furnas stuff, it’ll be our secret.


----------



## 460 Delta

This is my latest buy, a size 2 Citation series. It came with a 240 volt coil like I need and it has the right range overload heaters in it, I just have to turn them around. 
It’s used with only one KO out. The contacts are in great shape also. A solid score for $225.00 shipping included.


----------



## Cow

460 Delta said:


> This is my latest buy, a size 2 Citation series. It came with a 240 volt coil like I need and it has the right range overload heaters in it, I just have to turn them around.
> It’s used with only one KO out. The contacts are in great shape also. A solid score for $225.00 shipping included.



Those old brown CH starters are tough old goats.


I just set two of those same type, but size 4's out for a customer that he can have. We pulled them out of some old dairy pump panels. Still in pretty good shape. Hard to throw away when you know somebody can use them, or cannibalize them.



I told him he can have them for free, but no warranty. He was good with that. :smile:


----------



## 460 Delta

Cow said:


> Those old brown CH starters are tough old goats.
> 
> 
> I just set two of those same type, but size 4's out for a customer that he can have. We pulled them out of some old dairy pump panels. Still in pretty good shape. Hard to throw away when you know somebody can use them, or cannibalize them.
> 
> 
> 
> I told him he can have them for free, but no warranty. He was good with that. :smile:


Not only are they tough, but I think they might be the easiest to field strip for repair, a straight blade screwdriver and 5 minutes and its apart. I like AB, but CH is tops to me. Unfortunately I think Eaton is trying their best to abandon the Citation line, the Three Stars are long since abandoned.


----------



## brian john

I have bought a lot of used test equipment off eBay.


Some fools want more for a used, like new that the manufacturer sells a new for.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

brian john said:


> I have bought a lot of used test equipment off eBay.
> 
> 
> *Some fools want more for a used, like new that the manufacturer sells a new for.*


That has been my experience with eBay more often than not!


----------



## Norcal

460 Delta said:


> This is my latest buy, a size 2 Citation series. It came with a 240 volt coil like I need and it has the right range overload heaters in it, I just have to turn them around.
> It’s used with only one KO out. The contacts are in great shape also. A solid score for $225.00 shipping included.





The C-H Citation starters were my favorites, too bad they were discontinued.

Have a couple C-H size 4 contactors that came off a chiller that were branded Chrysler Air Temp.


----------



## 460 Delta

Latest buy, $299.00 and $30.00 shipping. NOS! She’s been banged around some, but never had a wire landed and probably never had the coil energized since the factory test.


----------



## JoeSparky

I usually get my starters, large discos, buss plugs and panel boards used from a local electrical equipment salvage outfit. Stuff Is dirt cheap there. 
Earlier this year I had to add a 3ph sub to a manufacturing facility. It was all small loads, so I was going to use a stab in panel to save the customer a few bucks. I instead got him a used Siemens BL 42 ckt panel full of 20s for $230. SH gets every bit of that for a 42 ckt stab in panel empty.


----------



## MTW

"The Electric Barn"


----------



## JoeSparky

MTW said:


> "The Electric Barn"


Yep, except I pick my stuff up at their shop in North Hampton. He has an eBay store with most of what he has in stock listed if you want to see what is in stock without calling.
I pick up used breakers occasionally there and the Lectric Connection in Amesbury.


----------



## 460 Delta

JoeSparky said:


> Yep, except I pick my stuff up at their shop in North Hampton. He has an eBay store with most of what he has in stock listed if you want to see what is in stock without calling.
> I pick up used breakers occasionally there and the Lectric Connection in Amesbury.


Yep, I've seen Electric Barn on eBay and have ordered some stuff from them, it's always met my expectations.


----------



## nrp3

Electric Barn is good people. I’ve been there a couple of times. Even open Saturday mornings.


----------



## paulengr

Not Ebay but there is the motor control center in Pittsburgh and Southland Electric in Burlington NC. CBS does switchgear breakers and American Electric in Beckley specializes in almost anything medium voltage. Galco is so-so. Quality is ok but their pricing is crazy high. Also for PLC parts there is PLC Cables.

The thing about EBau is they charge about 20% to the vendor. So if you can find these places outside of Ebay it gets much cheaper.

As a motor repair shop we are right in there with these used companies. We have a huge warehouse of inventory used motors. We have a guy in the office too that has lists of what everybody else has and they swap information regularly.

I end up on eBay or the surplus market for two reasons. First is because ES&S is the local AB distributor in the Raleigh area. I just can’t say enough bad things about them. They basically don’t want to sell anything, no product support, etc. it’s not just me. My customers often come to us just to avoid dealing with ES&S, even if they pay more. So I have to buy everything either from another distributor if possible while dealing with ABs sales territory crap or get it off a surplus dealer.

Second reason is when repairing old stuff surplus is the main parts source. There are a few remanufacturers for some things like coils and when for instance you just need say a control power transformer new is just as good. But when you have to have a specific part that fits in a specific spot, surplus is often the only option.

I’d suggest not using surplus equipment if you can the customer to want new for four reasons. First is if the job is not a bid job 15% margin on a $1000 starter is $150 but only $45 on a $300 used one. If you can quote $1150 then buy it for $300 though I’m good with that. Or if the customer pushes for cheap and it’s the difference between making $75 and $0, the $75 is worth it. Second is obviously support, risk, etc., except that obviously with some things like starters that doesn’t matter. This is especially true if something goes wrong and you eat a warranty job. Some parts like electrolytic capacitors just don’t age well but in say a disconnect worst you need to do is regrease it. Third is most of the time there is less risk. Current model C-H starters are a good example of old is better than new but most of the time it’s the other way around. Fourth is image. If the customer knows and accepts it that’s one thing. But if they are buying new and the plastic is all yellowed and it generally looks 30 years old, even if it is just warehouse worn, it affects your image.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando

We have bought a pile of new old stock square d nema motor starters of eBay. It's a great resource as long as you're careful about what you're buying. Who really cares about manufacturer's warranty on motor starters and disconnects, anyway?


----------



## Wirenuting

Almost like new!
Will go quickly. Put your bid in now.

GE starters. :smile:


----------



## 460 Delta

Wirenuting said:


> Almost like new!
> Will go quickly. Put your bid in now.
> 
> GE starters. :smile:


Ooh ooh pick me pick me! I want the ITE disco too though.


----------



## Wirenuting

460 Delta said:


> Ooh ooh pick me pick me! I want the ITE disco too though.


And you see in the picture, they are special horizontal mount. 
Gotta ask an extra donut for that option. 

You’ll have to wait a week for that ITE, replacement on back order. :vs_mad:


----------



## 460 Delta

Wirenuting said:


> And you see in the picture, they are special horizontal mount.
> Gotta ask an extra donut for that option.
> 
> You’ll have to wait a week for that ITE, replacement on back order. :vs_mad:


I’ll do a straight up swap for the ITE with a Cutler Hammer Brooks Stevens era disco in ready to go shape.


----------



## Norcal

460 Delta said:


> I’ll do a straight up swap for the ITE with a Cutler Hammer Brooks Stevens era disco in ready to go shape.





Amazing how many things that Brooks Stevens designed, he was also a proponent of planned obsolescence.


----------



## 460 Delta

Norcal said:


> Amazing how many things that Brooks Stevens designed, he was also a proponent of planned obsolescence.


Yeah, I obsoleted it after 50+ years of service, that's an eternity in the electrical world. 
Unfortunately that's run of the mill in R-Mix.lain:


----------



## paulengr

Throw in a Federal Pacific Canadian version of a disconnect too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting

paulengr said:


> Throw in a Federal Pacific Canadian version of a disconnect too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about a couple of FPE buckets from an MCC?


----------



## flyboy

Wirenuting said:


> Almost like new!
> Will go quickly. Put your bid in now.
> 
> GE starters. :smile:


I'd buy them but I'm looking for the vertical mount starters.


----------



## 460 Delta

I've got a couple Trumbull discos I can throw in if I HAVE to.:sad:
You drive a hard bargain.


----------



## MTW

flyboy said:


> I'd buy them but I'm looking for the vertical mount starters.


----------



## Bcec

I hope you guys still mark up that used material! I would rather make my mark up on new material than cheaper used.


----------



## splatz

Bcec said:


> I hope you guys still mark up that used material! I would rather make my mark up on new material than cheaper used.


Depends on the markups, right? Supply and demand...


----------



## flyboy

MTW said:


>


:vs_smirk:


----------



## JRaef

Geez, I've been sitting on an old Joslyn Clark combo starter, New Old Stock, I think Size 1, for about 10 years, waiting for a place to use it. Maybe it's worth something after all...


If I remember, I'll take a picture and put it up for sale in here. I also have an old big (200A?) A-B IEC contactor I'm not using and a couple of Siemens 3 phase 600V breakers. I keep thinking I am going to find a use for them, the wifey would just as soon have me get rid of them. I just turned 63 and had a heart attack last year, I'm not going to be tackling any big projects on my own any more.


----------



## 460 Delta

My newest eBay score. Apparently the original buyer was Toy Story? Anyway a solid NOS score for $250.00 and perfect for my application out in the weather.


----------



## CMP

My last ebay score was for a 8 pole starter for a 1939 consequent pole 2 speed motor. The drawing tag in the AB unit was from 1972, the OEM box was well shelf worn, but the starter was a NOS AB and in original condition. It needed disassembly and cleaning the contacts from the silver tarnish. It was exactly what the customer wanted for the rebuild of his 1939 machine. I'm in MI and the customer was in AK. The NOS starter was had for $150, needed some coils changed and some heaters added. It cost just as much to ship it to him as it did to buy it and pre-wire the controls for him.
Broken GE it replaced









As Received


















As Shipped


----------



## CMP

For combination starters I have bought used ones by the skid full from scrappers involved in tearing automotive plants down.
Mostly AB and SqD, used is great, they come with fuses, heaters, auxiliary contacts, buttons and pilots. 
They all get inspected, cleaned, repaired, configured and refinished as required for the job at hand. Never had a come back or a complaint in 30 years of selling them. Only argument ever was a plant maintenance electrician, disputed that the unit was used. I had to point out a weld defect in one of the KO slugs, through the paint for him to believe it.

I also buy used equipment from scrappers that service companies in my metro area. It's a bit of haggling with them but they bring in some pretty interesting stuff.

Just one example used at an oil recycling plant for an exhaust blower to replace a failed VFD drive, rammed in a tiny enclosure.


----------



## Norcal

There used to be some really really good fleabay deals, but now takes a lot more effort for bottom feeders like me.


----------



## Quickservice

460 Delta said:


> With my recent struggles with my suppliers, I’ve decided to use eBay whenever possible, this is 2, NEMA 1 and 1, NEMA 2 1/2 size combos.
> These are NOS and NIB also.
> A little shelf worn and 15 years old, but new nonetheless.


I have bought my fair share of electrical material from eBay. You can often find some great prices when it seems that the seller doesn’t realize what he has. I did have one seller take my money and never shipped the product but when I got eBay involved they did give me a refund... was a pain though having to invest the time in getting it resolved. I also bought a TIF tic tracer once that did not work on arrival, so you have to realize that some sellers don’t know how to test their products.


----------



## Quickservice

CMP said:


> For combination starters I have bought used ones by the skid full from scrappers involved in tearing automotive plants down.
> Mostly AB and SqD, used is great, they come with fuses, heaters, auxiliary contacts, buttons and pilots.
> They all get inspected, cleaned, repaired, configured and refinished as required for the job at hand. Never had a come back or a complaint in 30 years of selling them. Only argument ever was a plant maintenance electrician, disputed that the unit was used. I had to point out a weld defect in one of the KO slugs, through the paint for him to believe it.
> 
> I also buy used equipment from scrappers that service companies in my metro area. It's a bit of haggling with them but they bring in some pretty interesting stuff.
> 
> Just one example used at an oil recycling plant for an exhaust blower to replace a failed VFD drive, rammed in a tiny enclosure.
> 
> 
> CMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> For combination starters I have bought used ones by the skid full from scrappers involved in tearing automotive plants down.
> Mostly AB and SqD, used is great, they come with fuses, heaters, auxiliary contacts, buttons and pilots.
> They all get inspected, cleaned, repaired, configured and refinished as required for the job at hand. Never had a come back or a complaint in 30 years of selling them. Only argument ever was a plant maintenance electrician, disputed that the unit was used. I had to point out a weld defect in one of the KO slugs, through the paint for him to believe it.
> 
> I also buy used equipment from scrappers that service companies in my metro area. It's a bit of haggling with them but they bring in some pretty interesting stuff.
> 
> Just one example used at an oil recycling plant for an exhaust blower to replace a failed VFD drive, rammed in a tiny enclosure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152526
Click to expand...

I like the coat hanger / panel door!


----------

